# Lyft lie, number .... I forgot, there's so many



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

How is the amp going to help make more money? Looks like more false advertising in an attempt to manipulate people ... again.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Passengers find you = the Amp saves us money on our advertising budget, and we need to recoup the costs of sending it to you in the first place. Please keep your Amp lit, even though your earnings are not.

Show their appreciation in high ratings = a psychological mind f*** that's designed to make you try harder, even though you've done nothing wrong. And everytime you send us an email with your rebuttal to a rating, we know we've got you right where we want you (you're still brainwashed).

Show their appreciation in tips = this helps us by keeping the amount of rides we give you to a minimum. Accordingly, any rides we don't have to give you are used to pay for new drivers. And since there's no difference between us and Uber, the company with the most drivers wins.

Your earnings booster = this really isn't a booster at all. It's just labeled that way so passengers won't forget we exist, even though most drivers have already forgotten us.

I slammed mine into the pavement and threw it away about a week after I got it.

*Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Mista T said:


> How is the amp going to help make more money? Looks like more false advertising in an attempt to manipulate people ... again.


Lol they have nothing left to offer drivers. So they are boasting about the stupidest shit.



Trump Economics said:


> Passengers find you = the Amp saves us money on our advertising budget, and we need to recoup the costs of sending it to you in the first place. Please keep your Amp lit, even though your earnings are not.
> 
> Show their appreciation in high ratings = a psychological mind f*** that's designed to make you try harder, even though you've done nothing wrong. And everytime you send us an email with your rebuttal to a rating, we know we've got you right where we want you.
> 
> ...


No no no. Dude I have mine on, I don't do Lyft anymore. But here in LA cops will let you get away with murder if you have it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> I slammed mine into the pavement and threw it away about a week after I got it.


You should've saved it and put it on Ebay.

What threshold do you need to hit to get one? I don't particularly want one, as I don't even put up Uber or Lyft stickers unless doing airports. No fornicating way am I having something that ungodly ugly in my car.

If the rider's not bright enough to find me by make/model and license number of the car, then they deserve to be shuffled.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

New2This said:


> You should've saved it and put it on Ebay.
> 
> What threshold do you need to hit to get one? I don't particularly want one, as I don't even put up Uber or Lyft stickers unless doing airports. No fornicating way am I having something that ungodly ugly in my car.
> 
> If the rider's not bright enough to find me by make/model and license number of the car, then they deserve to be shuffled.


I think it's 100 rides. I would've sold it on E-Bay, but I strongly believe in making the world a better place, and that means less Lyft Amps on display.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

It's 250 rides.

As a passenger I like them as it makes the car easier to find in a dense area like Hollywood.

As a driver it's just another thing I need a USB port for....


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I put mine up for sale on eBay


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

I made a Uber/Lyft sign for my tablet that I put my license plate number. Seems to REALLY help, pax can see my number in the app, but can't read it off my plates, but can read it from a sign in my windshield *shrug*









That is the image I use, but my license number is under the word uber, with bright orange highlight around it. not doing the amp, other drivers say it makes annoying noises.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mista T said:


> How is the amp going to help make more money? Looks like more false advertising in an attempt to manipulate people ... again.


I just got mine shipped to me and you can borrow it if you want, since yours isn't working right. Lemme know.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Too showy, like flashing a rollex on a first date. Besides, pink makes people look like pus*ies.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Mine is still in the box. What's it worth?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

$25 fast sale
$40 eventual sale
$60+ idiot sale


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

I couldn't believe what I saw while out last night on new years eve. A car with not one, but TWO Lyft AMPS. That is right... did you realize you could hook up two of these things and possibly DOUBLE your increased earnings potential!?!

It instantly reminded me of this thread!

Hey, actually that is a good idea, Finally something to use that usb port in my trunk for! (besides recharging my battery pack)


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

wingdog said:


> I couldn't believe what I saw while out last night on new years eve. A car with not one, but TWO Lyft AMPS. That is right... did you realize you could hook up two of these things and possibly DOUBLE your increased earnings potential!?!
> 
> It instantly reminded me of this thread!
> 
> Hey, actually that is a good idea, Finally something to use that usb port in my trunk for! (besides recharging my battery pack)


The one thing I find funny is how stupid rideshare drivers are. It's not that complicated to understand the proper and legal way of displaying your signs (amp stickers airport pass etc. )
I mean the stickers now come with pictures of where they should go, I guess words were beyond most drivers understanding. But even with a diagram showing legal placement I still see them in the wrong spots.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Paid around minimum wage AND advertising for Lyft at the same time with a device that may in fact be illegal (extra lights pointed out of vehicle--I can't remember the details)? Pass.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Ms. Collette said:


> Mine is still in the box. What's it worth?


A sandwich at 7-Eleven.


----------



## Aaronlspringer (Mar 24, 2018)

I never even heard about the jacket and I had 1500. Then they deactivated me lyft suck don't trust them


----------



## WholesomeUber (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> You should've saved it and put it on Ebay.
> 
> What threshold do you need to hit to get one? I don't particularly want one, as I don't even put up Uber or Lyft stickers unless doing airports. No fornicating way am I having something that ungodly ugly in my car.
> 
> If the rider's not bright enough to find me by make/model and license number of the car, then they deserve to be shuffled.


Make & model?? Many pax are too dumb to know your car... As a non-Uber-user, what does Uber show the pax about the driver + car coming to you?


----------

